# Lowrance DSI need comments



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

i"m considering the lowrance Elite 5 DSI Sonar with GPS for my 14 footer which I use on the inland lakes. Some of the reviews I read note that it is difficult to see the fish. Would appreciate any feedback someone can give me. If you have this particular unit I would like to speak with you. Send me a PM with your phone number.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/fish...ussion-lowrance-elite-5-dsi-chartplotter.html

There's a big discussion on Crappie.com about this unit. I hope this helps.
A friend of mine has one and we see fish on his.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Short... I don't have the specific unit you referenced, but I do have Lowrance DSI with my StructureScan. You can see baitballs, and the individual gamefish below them. It's the most detailed picture of what's under your boat that I've ever seen. You can see branches on trees, where with the 2D you'd just see a blob. You can tell the difference between a stump and a rock.

It's really nice, but you have to be moving to get the full DSI benefit.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you sold on DSI? I installed an Elite 5 (non DSI) on the front on my boat and have been happy with it so far.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a chance to use the Lowrance Elite 5 Sonar DSI Gps. Very satisfied and impressed with the unit. Quite different picture than my LCX 38 HD but that is to be expected considering the the representation. I have to agree with others comments that the instruction book leaves a lot to be desired but if you take an hour or so on the water to work with the unit the results are good. I purchased this unit specifically for inland lake use and it will worked out well.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Had a chance to use the Lowrance Elite 5 Sonar DSI Gps. Very satisfied and impressed with the unit. *Quite different picture than my LCX 38 HD *but that is to be expected considering the the representation. I have to agree with others comments that the instruction book leaves a lot to be desired but if you take an hour or so on the water to work with the unit the results are good. I purchased this unit specifically for inland lake use and it will worked out well.


The DSI views are fantastic. 
I never could have comprehended the advancements that electronics have made over the last 30 years. If someone told me...I wouldn't have believed them.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

DSI doesn't have regular sonar. Only down imaging. It's not going to be as accurate as a 83/200 unit when picking up on fish but better at showing you structure. I think I read you have to move up to the 7 elite for such technology. I don't know, I love my Humminbirds


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> DSI doesn't have regular sonar. Only down imaging. It's not going to be as accurate as a 83/200 unit when picking up on fish but better at showing you structure. I think I read you have to move up to the 7 elite for such technology. I don't know, I love my Humminbirds


The DSI on my HDS unit shows me such great detail I can see a fish as if looking at a pic (depending on size), and bait balls are really clear as well.

I only use 2D when running across the lake.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

